# Hilfe zum Flohmarkt-Forum



## Bachstelze (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem wie FrauKleber, und zwar kann ich im Testforum ein neues Thema erstellen, nicht aber im Flohmarkt-Forum. Dann kommt folgende Meldung:

Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Grüße __ Bachstelze


----------



## Dr.J (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe zum Flohmarkt-Forum*

Hallo __ Bachstelze,

Neuuser dürfen erst nach dem Wechsel in die nächst höhere Benutzergruppe (nach 5 Beiträgen) Beiträge im Flohmarkt verfassen. Das ist eine Sicherungsmaßnahme, um zu verhindern, dass User sich nur anmelden, um ihre Sachen zu verkaufen. Wir sind eine Diskussionsplattform und der Flohmarkt eben nur für User, die sich auch am Forenleben beteiligen.

Ich hoffe, du hast Verständnis dafür.


----------



## Bachstelze (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe zum Flohmarkt-Forum*

Hallo Jürgen,
alles klar, vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Grüße
Ingrid


----------



## junikrebs (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe zum Flohmarkt-Forum*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe als neuuser auch das Problem 
aber 1. kann man als unerfahrenen Teichbesitzer keine Hilfen geben (also keine 5 Beiträge momentan schreiben)
       2. ich brauche Hilfe, da ich schnellstens junge Goldfische und wuchernde Schwimmpflanzen verschenken will,  da man diese nicht in die Natur aussetzen darf.
und jetzt ???
:?


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hilfe zum Flohmarkt-Forum*



junikrebs schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe als neuuser auch das Problem



Ich habe auch das Problem dass ich jeden Morgen aufstehen muss auf Arbeit...aber es bringt mir trotzdem nix.
Man muss ja nicht die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefuttert haben um 5 Beiträge (z.B im Gartenbereich, oder Plauderecke) zu schreiben... 

Hier hats ja jetzt Jeder gelesen


----------

